# Where/How to sell?



## M60NJP (Sep 7, 2018)

New here - thanks for the ability to join. Having been around all sorts of fora for years, I acknowledge the frustration of 'join to sell' - although I am one of those, I'll not post FS here - nor do any subliminal advertising!

I have an British military watch from around 1970 - original and un-restored. Signs of use on glass and case. It belongs to an elderly friend who was a fighter pilot in Lightnings. He's decluttering and has passed a few 'militaria' bits to me to sell for him.

Not abusing fora, where are the logical places to sell this? They seem to be about £3k so Gumtree etc aren't on the agenda. There seems to be a variety of 'professional' watch trader sites, but some only deal in high-end stuff and the rest seem indistinguishable from one another. I did register with one earlier, but when it started asking for bank details my interest waned.

Any pointers appreciated.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

M60NJP said:


> Any﻿﻿ pointers appre﻿ciated.﻿﻿


 Not sure about that age of watch, but specialist watch auctions have always been my choice for selling vintage issued military stuff.


----------



## andyd30 (Jul 19, 2018)

If I were looking to sell I would be tempted to join a dedicated military watch forum with a member to member sales area. Not sure if we are allowed to link other fora, but a google search should show the way.

Dont forget to factor in 20% sales commission with a specialist auction.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

andyd30 said:


> Dont﻿ forget ﻿to factor in 20﻿% sales commissio﻿n with a ﻿speci﻿alist ﻿auct﻿ion.﻿


 Definitely worth mentioning.

The advantage of well published specialist auctions, is that they draw an interested crowd, and the premium prices often attained, far outweigh the commission charges. It's all a bit of a gamble.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

ebay will hoover it up if it's as you say (totally unrestored).

If you don't want to take the risk with posting to a stranger then Fellows & Sons auction room in Brum would be my first call. They'll do all the leg work (for a hefty commission), but if it's anything like it used to be you'll pull a premium there.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Rather than try to sell it on, I'd join some watch forums that have expertise or a population of military watch aficionados who can give you some ideas of the rarity of the watch (or not), whether it's worth having restored/services, maybe even venture some guesses as to value (take all online valuation with a grain or two of salt). By the time you've exchanged some posts and shared pics, you might be entitled to list on a forum's sales corner. Each forum has its own stipulations about how long you have to be a member and how many posts -- real posts, not "speed posts" meant to boost your post count -- you have to achieve before you can list a sale. But by that time you'll know a bit more than just "maybe it's worth something," so you won't get ripped off by eBay or an auctioneer.


----------



## M60NJP (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks to everyone who has responded..................will head next to a specialist forum for such things and see what they say.


----------



## trident-7 (Mar 9, 2016)

What's the watch? Photo?


----------



## alitaher2009 (Jan 13, 2019)

can you post pics of the watch and model number.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

No. It's an old thread. And speed-posting to older threads will not go unnoticed.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> No. It's an old thread. And speed-posting to older threads will not go unnoticed.


 Glad I wasn't the only one to spot that..........


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Seriously though, I kinda want to see a photo of the watch too :laugh:


----------



## MarkW8 (Mar 20, 2019)

I owned an old IWC and put it in a specialist auction which worked it was a IWC MK XI mine went for £2750 but some go for more see https://www.bonhams.com/auctions/24234/lot/145/ having said that a friend of mine owned an old Hamilton watch and put it on eBay the bidding was very aggressive and he came out with a very tidy profit considering what he paid for it at a watch fair.


----------

